# 2.0 aba turbo question bov is it ok?



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

ok i do not want a bov for the sound so dont flame, i just dont have much room for a diverter valve
so my question is can i run a bov, i have herd vw+bov=fail
all suggestions help is greatly appreciated
room, mocked up with oem DV and is tight!! im worried a 007 or R1 wont fit?


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

well the reason VW+BOV=FAIL is because most VW's have a MAF.
The BOV will throw off the reading from the MAF and give you a check engine light.
Eg:
The turbo is sucking in x amount of air, lets say 400CFM(pulled number out of my ass).
The MAF tells the computer that the engine is getting 400CFM. When you get off the throttle, the BOV dumps the charge to atmosphere, and the engine doesnt get that air that the MAF told the computer it was getting. So in all reality, you are only getting 380CFM, again the number is pulled from betwixt my cheeks.
If you get a chip burnt with the intention of running a BOV, it will change the acceptable parameters for the MAF and not throw a check engine light.
I run a BOV on mine, which is oldskool, and doesnt have a MAF, only a MAP.
If all you have is a MAP, then you can run a BOV easy with no problems.


_Modified by 91gti_wolfsburg at 6:42 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*

i dont care about a cel, i dont even have one when i did the mk4 dash swap it dont work now








i mean will it run worse? not perform as well? i have a gt35r and low daily boost will be 15psi maybe less? and high boost of 23psi with mest injection
TT made me a chip for FI lots of boost 260/268 cam and 42# injectors but joey said i'll be safe with bigger injectors being i have a adj. FPR...


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

I dont think you will have drivability issues, I think most people avoid BOV's because of the CEL. In most states you cant get inspected with a CEL. 
Since you dont have one, -oh well. I wouldnt worry about it. F--k it, run it.

EDIT:
A whored out pic of my setup with the BOV peeking out at the bottom.










_Modified by 91gti_wolfsburg at 6:56 PM 12-7-2008_


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*

^^^^
yeah plus i dont run inspections, in NC we dont have to display inspections
my main concern was issues with the way it would run, thanks for all the help








and tial bov i see?


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

^Indeed.


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

Hey you can use a BOV but just make sure to recirculate it like your DV.


_Modified by xcracer87 at 5:16 PM 12-11-2008_


----------



## 91gti_wolfsburg (Mar 15, 2005)

^^Firstly, What?
Secondly, Just how would you suggest he recirculate discharge from a unit like my Tial???
In order to recirculate, you really need a DV.


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (91gti_wolfsburg)*

i know you will have drivablitly problems if you use c2, but if your program is written for it you will be fine. i ran a BOV on mine for awhile and the only problems i was having was with partial throttle and inbetween shifts it would idle funny. good to see you have all your turbo goodies together. now you will start to make real power with that charger off there


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

flip the DV closer to the fender, like this


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

I've been running a BOV on my 2.0T with C2 software this past summer with no problems really, just gets a little rich when you get off the throttle obviously cus your losing that air. 
I plan on recirculating it once the car comes out next spring, should help with some of my A/F problems, but it is not completely necessary.


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (crashnburn987)*

why did i not think of trying to fit towards the fender







that shows i have been working too late..... ill try that in a few and see if i have room
i have TT turbo chip doubt its burnt for a bov cause i didnt tell him i was running one when he needed my specs...

well if still no room when i try towards the fender ill run a bov and see what happens


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

also if it just runs a little righ thats fine better than lean!!
and for the rough idle im use to crapy idle and funny throttle when i shift what my old bbm crap


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

The BOV and the DV are not much different in size. You can def fit a DV in there.. Be creative. Just curious what made you run a gt35r on a 2.0L? that turbo is hella big for that motor unless its being used as a race\drag car.. either way its a bad ass turbo, Im Just curious..


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_The BOV and the DV are not much different in size. You can def fit a DV in there.. Be creative. Just curious what made you run a gt35r on a 2.0L? that turbo is hella big for that motor unless its being used as a race\drag car.. either way its a bad ass turbo, Im Just curious.. 

i'd run the bov on top the pipe take up zero room, im gonna try playing around with it some more
well the 2.0 is built
New block from dealer
Ross forged 8.5:1 pistons
Scatt forged h-beam rods
TT 260/268 cam
TT Dual valve sprints
TT titanium retainers
Ported and polished head with 3 angle valve job
Meth injection
NOS intercooler sprayer
i feel i can spool it, wont be a great 1/8th mile car but 1/4 mile and interstate pulls it will be AMAZING!!
the charger locked up 25 miles into new engine so i never beat on it







but when it was NA 
a 40-100 pull it stayed right beside my mom 1.8t beetle


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

dude that motor is going to love boost.Hell a stock block has no prob seeing 22psi,and you have rods and piston,please turn it to 25psi


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Daskoupe* »_dude that motor is going to love boost.Hell a stock block has no prob seeing 22psi,and you have rods and piston,please turn it to 25psi

low daily boost is gonna be 15psi and high boost will be 25







on meth, and it has a 02j with lsd, falken azenis for the street, 23-8-15 MT slicks for the track 
the car


----------



## Daskoupe (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

15psi is what i'm going to try to run on meth daily.
Because of threads like this i'll be building another engine


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Daskoupe)*

heh ive been running 20 daily no meth. it loves it and wants more


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt. slo)*

car started last night!!!!!!! if it will stop raining i will see how it drives

new questions
at idle AF is at 16+







super lean!!!!!!!
if i give it some gas it goes to 15
was told idle is suppose to be 15 and 11 under boost
any suggestions?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

you NEED to run a DV with a maf setup.
99% sure your AF is lean because the BOV is OPEN with vac. at idle so its a vac leak. they are not fully open at idle but a bit.
while shifting or letting off the gas you will become rich because of the "blown off" air.
you really need to recir. it


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_you NEED to run a DV with a maf setup.
99% sure your AF is lean because the BOV is OPEN with vac. at idle so its a vac leak. they are not fully open at idle but a bit.
while shifting or letting off the gas you will become rich because of the "blown off" air.
you really need to recir. it

i am running a DV it has a stock 1.8t dv up there just till i get my r1 (broke waiting on new)
and its still super lean at idle, any suggestions? what i can check?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

what tuning, injectors and fuel pressure?


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_what tuning, injectors and fuel pressure?

TT 2.0 turbo chip 42# injectors and at idle the fuel pressure is at 20psi, i have an aeromotive adjustable FPR could it be a fuel pressure issue?


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

here is what its doing
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4158961


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

could be fuel pressure...what do you have it set at? and what pressure does the chip ask for?


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_could be fuel pressure...what do you have it set at? and what pressure does the chip ask for?

the fuel pressure is at 20 psi at idle???? im waiting to hear from joey at TT i sent him an e-mail asking
i just drove the car under boost its rich around 10 -11 on the gauge and thats at 20 psi


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Busted Fox WaGeN)*

ohh..
needs to be at least 2.5 BAR!!


----------

